# Top Car Porsche - Carbon !!!!



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The Porsche 911 Turbo and Turbo S are incredible sports cars, but they lack the exclusivity and don't exactly look outrageous. Luckily there's a tuning company that takes the Turbo and Turbo S and gives the cars a a unique look. Russian tuning company TopCar offers Turbo owners the chance to transform the Porsche's mundane looks, making it into one of the most aggressive vehicles on the road with the Stinger GTR kit. In an even crazier fashion, TopCar came out with the Stinger GTR Carbon Edition, which is unlike anything else.










The carbon fiber package adds 30 new components, which are all made through vacuum forming technology. Those wondering why the Stinger GTR Carbon edition costs an additional $16,351 over the pedestrian Stinger GTR now have their answer, because the tuning company has released some stunning photos of the carbon fiber wide body kit. The Stinger GTR Carbon Edition may cost a whopping $316,129, but just look at that carbon fiber body























































source carbuzz


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

WOW that looks incredible :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Car porn


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

can you buy the kit in Halfords?


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Niiiccccccccccccccce...


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

now that is NICE


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Yup, I'm digging that and in that colour combo. Thumbs up innit


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

very nice !!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Porche don't do it for me


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh yes!!! :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks the nuts. However, after watching Russian dash-cam footage on YouTube, I would leave that in the garage.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm I'll take one


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

It's a yes from me,stunning.


----------

